# Opinions Wanted Ford/Dodge what to buy...



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

As some may remember I had a 2008 F-250 that ended up being a lemon and was bought back. 

Anyway I have been looking at trucks again today since it's raining and I am down to either buying a Ford or Dodge.

Both are 1 Ton, 4 Door, Diesels. Both are loaded with leather etc...

The 2010 Ford F-350 is $44,000 after rebates etc... 6.4 Diesel

The 2010 Dodge is around $49,000 6.7 Diesel

Both are $55,000 window sticker price!

Anyway I am looking for and opinions on this decision... 
Thanks


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a little one sided on this, I love my new dodge, But that ford is a nice truck. I just don't trust the diesels in the fords as much. Both have there problems though. My dodge is solid, seats are nice and comfy no rattles from the interior. It did take a while getting used to the front end looks, but compared to my old Dodge this thing is a tank and its comfy.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tough one- they both have their ups and downs. 

Ford- Great transmission, the 6.4 is a nice motor (later builds) with plenty of power, decent interior, and personally I love the look of the truck. Cheaper price as well- plus some Ford dealerships are open 24 hours for their commercial customers.

Dodge- Great motor, Nice newer tranny, Great looking exterior, Nicest interior (In my opinion) and the ride is great on the new ones. 

Go drive both and make your decision that way, they are both rugged trucks that will work hard. It will really come down to what you like best.

oh yeah, I'm sure you can get the Dodge down a few grand more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I can't believe you even mentioned the word dodge in the same sentence as Ford!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, it really tarnish's the Dodge's image when you do that!


J/K


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

plowguy43;1041596 said:


> I know, it really tarnish's the Dodge's image when you do that!
> 
> J/K


Heel!:waving:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have driven both... that is what makes it harder. I really like the interior on the Dodge, just the front end kind of bugs me a bit.

I really can't decide what would be better yet


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 09 f-350 cc and our plowtruck is a 09 f-350 reg cab. I love these trucks. I have owned fords and dodges and I believe the ford is a better truck. My last truck was a 07 (5.9) mega cab and before 20k miles the door panels and dash were rattling. It also needed aligned 3 times in 32k miles. I will agree the 03-07 Cummins was a GREAT motor but I don't think the 6.7 Cummins is any better than the 6.4psd. For the price I would be all over the Ford.
Good luck with your decision.
Robert


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like the outside of the Ford better... I have had great luck with Ford in the past (until my 2008) but I have heard great things about the later models 2009 & 2010 models

The Ford is a heck of a price for a loaded F-350, and it's already a red truck without having to order or find one somewhere else...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Not trying to knock ford down, but with all the problems you had with your 08 I'm not sure why you would consider another one?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

drips
oil
drips 
gas
everywere :laughing::laughing:



Ford Trucks: The Best Never Rest


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ABES;1041903 said:


> Not trying to knock ford down, but with all the problems you had with your 08 I'm not sure why you would consider another one?


To be honest I am blaming that on it being an early build 2008 (Built December 2006). I have owned 4 other super duties and have had no issues with them so I think that Ford still builds a solid truck overall, that and the front end of the Dodge really bugs me yet... I have still been trying to find a loaded 2009 Dodge with low miles or a carryover with no luck yet


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I say Ford


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Dosent that 6.4 powerstroke get like 10-12 MPG?? Where the cummins gets upwards of 18-20 that would sell me right there! And anyone that says the powerstroke is just as good as a cummins obviously knows nothing about diesels! I drive a f-450 with the 6.4 for work and I am not impressed what so ever, I drive a 2003 2500 Ram with the cummins and I'd bet $1000 that my truck would out tow and out plow that 6.4..... Ask the dealers if you can hook a load behind the trucks and do a test drive, I bet you bring the dodge home. The ford is a nice truck, but personally with all the problems with there diesels, Id stay away.. I mean ford is going on there 4th diesel re-design in a very short period of time, seriously whats the problem?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

GMC99;1042254 said:


> Dosent that 6.4 powerstroke get like 10-12 MPG?? Where the cummins gets upwards of 18-20 that would sell me right there! And anyone that says the powerstroke is just as good as a cummins obviously knows nothing about diesels! I drive a f-450 with the 6.4 for work and I am not impressed what so ever, I drive a 2003 2500 Ram with the cummins and I'd bet $1000 that my truck would out tow and out plow that 6.4..... Ask the dealers if you can hook a load behind the trucks and do a test drive, I bet you bring the dodge home. The ford is a nice truck, but personally with all the problems with there diesels, Id stay away.. I mean ford is going on there 4th diesel re-design in a very short period of time, seriously whats the problem?


I wonder if they would allow me to hook my loaded 24' trailer up and drag it around town for a test drive?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

exmark1;1042265 said:


> I wonder if they would allow me to hook my loaded 24' trailer up and drag it around town for a test drive?


How far is your trailer from the dealership, hell if the salesman lets you go alone which most do go get it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

snowplowpro;1041905 said:


> drips
> oil
> drips
> gas
> ...


Here is some help as you requested in a smiley above. I am sure Mark 13 and William B will agree...


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

If they won't let you take the truck in question that you want to buy, see if they have a "lot" truck, or a demo truck that they wouldn't mind letting you test with a trailer..... Also keep in mind, that the cummins comes with a 100,000 mile warranty on the motor, and a 150000 mile warranty on the trans..... The people I work for have a mulch and landscape supply business and have 4 ford f-450's and they just went and ordered 2 dodge 5500's because of the horrible fuel economy they are getting with the fords, and all the problems.... Like I said the rest of the ford truck is nice, but the heart of the beast (the motor) is a joke!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

First off, Dodge trucks are no more. They are now to be referred to as Fiats.

All of these new engines are going to have problems. The EPA is calling for new technology every couple of years and there is no time for the manufacturers to iron out the bugs. Currently, Cummins is in a class action lawsuit over their DPF problems.

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/anyone-owns-6-7-dodge-cummins-must-317704.html

Ford didn't take any bailout money. That's HUGE in my book.

What about checking out the new Ford 6.7's? So far, they seem to be a very stout trouble free engine.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

cold_and_tired;1042320 said:


> First off, Dodge trucks are no more. They are now to be referred to as Fiats.
> 
> All of these new engines are going to have problems. The EPA is calling for new technology every couple of years and there is no time for the manufacturers to iron out the bugs. Currently, Cummins is in a class action lawsuit over their DPF problems.
> 
> ...


I believe you ave gotten some wrong info, international who makes fords diesels are the ones in a lawsuit!! Cummins is the only one who has already met the EPA regulations for 2012, so why would they sue them?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1042320 said:


> First off, Dodge trucks are no more. They are now to be referred to as Fiats.
> 
> All of these new engines are going to have problems. The EPA is calling for new technology every couple of years and there is no time for the manufacturers to iron out the bugs. Currently, Cummins is in a class action lawsuit over their DPF problems.
> 
> ...


The engine's been "out" for maybe a month so far, yeah thats plenty of time to tell its stout and trouble free.

Robcook- You really can't compare the 3rd Gen (2003-2009 Ram2500's or 2002-2008 Ram1500's) to the new design. These trucks have the best fit and finish of any truck I've seen. The interiors are 100x better than what they used to be and are a huge LEAP forward all around.

I'm not being biased here- I was a signature away from a Superduty and had my heart set on one, I still love the trucks. My truck was just less money (Just traded at the Ford dealer I was at) and already setup for my plow among other things.

Otherwise I don't think you'll go wrong with either truck. Like stated- the problems with ALL diesel engines seem to be the EGR/Emissions systems.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Not to sure if i would spend $40000 + on a truck, just to be Fords guinea pig.. The 6.7 cummins is the same basic motor it has been for 20 years, tried and proven design, bullet proof if you ask me! And not to push buttons or anything, but who in there right minds would build any motor, let alone a diesel out of a composite material??? From what i was told, the block is made of the same stuff that JB weld is made up of!!! Just wait a few months, another huge Ford recall is looming!


----------

